# my life



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

.


----------



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey there's a diet plan I have thats worked for me. It's going to test your will but if you get through it you'll be able to be permanently cured if you are able to stick with it for 2 years. A diseased friends of ours with the disease did all of the research, he wrote about it here http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=2253257. With this diet the smell should go away after 3 months but then you have to stick with it if you want to get rid of this disease. I don't really know any of the background information as to why we even have this disease and what this diet does to combat it because I'm lazy and incompetent but you should go ahead and read the guys post and if you have any questions about it he's fine with contacting you I can give you his cell phone # to text.

Of all the true success stories it's always been a diet that was similar to this one so honestly I don't have any other answer for you and nor does anybody else have a fix.

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/08/04/how-a-suicide-attempt-was-one-guys-turning-point-case-study/

This guy also went on a green vegetables/chicken diet

Also you should consider your self blessed to only have this for 2 years, I've been living with this for the last 8 years. The last 6 years of my life I've basically isolated my self from the world so cheer up at least you arent as deep into it as some of us and I wouldn't want you to have to suffer any longer.

I love you and everybody else fighting this. We all have the strength in us to fight this problem you just need to believe in your self and have a vision for a better future everyday. It's obviously much easier said then done but you have to have a positive mindset

I can also relate to your stories of doctors and therapists telling me I don't smell even though I know I do, it's extremely frustrating when you open up to people and they completely reject you. This is not a disease where we can rely on professionals though, we're the pioneers of this disease hopefully in the coming years as a community we'll have established a lot of research around it so we can inform all the new people.


----------



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks a bunch for your reply it means a lot to all the readers. dietwise if youre eating mostly meat and vegs how do you have enough energy? any tips? i always need like a sweet potato banana or rice crackers for energy.

what do you think about the importance of gluten?

<3


----------

